# does anyone know algorithms for orozco with the OP buffer?



## Ricardo Zapata (May 19, 2021)

hello, I have a question

I currently use OP/M2 to make blindfold, and I want to learn orozco for corners, but I can't find a way to do it without changing the OP buffer (UBL). I don't know if there are people who use 3-style with that buffer, because it would be very helpful for me... 

Also, if not orozco, what other intermediate method do you recommend for corners, and what would be some tutorials for them? Thanks

PS: I'm from venezuela, I don't speak english, this was written by a translator...


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

People used to use UBL with 3 style a few years ago. Idk why everyone switched to UFR. @abunickabhi can you elaborate?
Also, I don't think it's really that hard to switch buffers and many people suggest directly switching to 3 style instead of Orozco


----------



## Ricardo Zapata (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> People used to use UBL with 3 style a few years ago. Idk why everyone switched to UFR. @abunickabhi can you elaborate?
> Also, I don't think it's really that hard to switch buffers and many people suggest directly switching to 3 style instead of Orozco


I'm really used to that buffer (UBL) and besides, I have proposed myself as a challenge to make a "mod" of the orozco method with that buffer... I think I can achieve it... And 3-style seems to me too long for what I really want. Thanks anyway


----------



## Skewbed (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> People used to use UBL with 3 style a few years ago. Idk why everyone switched to UFR. @abunickabhi can you elaborate?
> Also, I don't think it's really that hard to switch buffers and many people suggest directly switching to 3 style instead of Orozco


People switched because UFR 3-style algs are faster on average than UBL algs. Full floating is often done using an ordered list of buffers, usually starting with UFR and then going to the 2nd best buffer and so on. 

Orozco algs are a subset of 3-style algs, so it is not a bad idea to learn those first and then fill in the rest of 3-style.


----------



## MethodNeutral (May 19, 2021)

I would also recommend Orozco if you're like me and don't want to spend the time learning full 3-style, but find that OP is really slow due to its high movecount.

Assuming you have a good understanding of commutators, I'd recommend making your own algs/comms for Orozco. I did this for a long time before fully optimizing to where I am now. It's hard to provide advice without knowing what your helper piece is (you'll need one in addition to the buffer for Orozco), but here's what I do with UFR/UBR as my buffer/helper. You can mirror these for yourself, or just use them for inspiration.

D-layer targets: Most can be inserted with R' D R or R' D' R, then U-interchange.
For DFR, I use R' D R U' R D' R' to insert, then U-interchange. This takes some getting used to, but it's fast (I mirror this for DBR).
For DFL, I set up with R F' and have an easy comm, for DBL it's R' B to set up.
For U-layer targets, you can mostly do an R2 setup to easy insertion and D-interchange (try to cancel the insertion with the R2 once you're good at this).
If the target is UFR, I use R F R' to set up to an easy D-layer case. Mirrored for UBR.

Finally, for the helper piece targets I like to think of it like this:
If you get the actual helper sticker, no work needs to be done.
Otherwise, if it's the first target it goes to the helper sticker, and if it's the second target then the helper sticker goes to the target (this is true for every target, but in particular it helps with figuring out these corner twist cases).

Hopefully that made sense, I know you wanted algs for your specific buffer but hopefully this gives you some inspiration for your own comms. I'll also add that switching from OP to a new buffer was honestly not bad at all, and I'd say it was worth it for all the right-handed comms I do now. I would recommend switching to UFR/UBR buffer/helper if you're going to do Orozco, but of course it's up to you


----------



## m0nkiem0nkie (May 20, 2021)

Hi Ricardo,

I was in the same position as you, where I opted to stay with the UBL-buffer.

Instead of Orozco I would recommend EKA, as you will be solving 2 corners at the same time with this method.

If interested, have a look at my post about this: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/easy-eka-corners.76323/

Any questions, let me know. Good luck!


----------

